# Comedy magic shows / corporate entertainment



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Many of you already know that I work professionally as a magician and corporate entertainer. If you are involved with planning your Holiday parties, golf tournaments, birthdays, etc, give me a a shout and I can provide magic/entertainment services for your event.

Always happy to give a good price for BCA members too.


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Ha...Nice! We should hook up some time. I haven't touched my stuff in ages though. Very rusty. The touch gets lost soooo fast! But it's Halloween next week and my gear got dusted off a few weeks ago. Time to start it back up again! Although I ain't nowhere near your level... just fun to learn and try new things with other peeps.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Alym performed at a birthday party that I planned last month & he was terrific! The guests loved Alym's act & I found him very professional and easy to deal with. I highly recommend him


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Alym is amazing!! He came to
My work today and did some amazing tricks!! Thank Alym for the great show!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments! @Sherry - definitely looking forward to seeing you at one of my shows.

@Fatkid: didn't realize you were also a magician -- if you want to practice, or get back into the hobby, feel free to give me a shout! I know a ton of other magicians in Vancouver and we often meet to practice!

Cheers,
Alym


----------

